# مشروع مركز تجاري 18 طابق بلانات وثري دي



## فلنساوي خطير (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*هاد المشروع عبارة عن مركز تجاري وهو مشروع من تصميمي عبارة عن مركز تجاري مكون من 18 طابق 
اول ثلاث طوابق سوق تجاري ضخم ويحوي ايضا نوادي رياضية ومقاهي ومطاعم وورش عمل ومكاتب تجارية 
المشروع تم عمله بواسطة برنامج الاركيكاد ارجو النقد واعطوني رايكم فيه*​


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (19 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا وجاى التحميل اخوك محمود


----------



## أروى (19 نوفمبر 2007)

مرسى ليك انا هشوفه
وابعتلك راى
جارى التحميل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وفاء عمر محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مش عارفة احمل الصور علشان اشوفها ممكن تفيدونى :83:


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (19 نوفمبر 2007)

الشغلة بسيطة بس اضغطي على الملفات يللي موجودة بالمرفقات وبيعطيكي انو وين بدك تحفظي الصور 
هي ملفات مضغوطة لازم تفكي الضغط عنها


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (20 نوفمبر 2007)

وين الردود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظظ


----------



## بسنت (23 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## dodyeng (26 نوفمبر 2007)

جارى التحميل بس مشكور وانا بعرف ان شغل الاركى احسن واسهل من ثرى دى ماكس فى شغل الكتل 
ارجو الافاده


----------



## الشفق الابيض (27 نوفمبر 2009)

* جارى التحميل بس مشكور وانا بعرف ان شغل الاركى احسن واسهل من ثرى دى ماكس فى شغل الكتل 
ارجو الافاده*​


----------



## mohamed2009 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## Alinajeeb (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك اللهفيك اخي والله يوفقك


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا بس لوكانت dwg كانت افضل وربنا يكرمك


----------



## mostaphalba (1 ديسمبر 2009)

thaaaaaaaanks


----------



## إسلام علي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت الجنان


----------



## shara (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## يامن إدلبي (2 يناير 2010)

*مجهود رائع*

العمل جميل .... لكن ( شكل الكتلة مألوف ) :77:


----------



## فتحي حمو (10 مارس 2010)

gggggggggggg


----------



## hermione (11 مارس 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## السلام الهادئ (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا أخي 
ويعطيك العافية 
مع التحية


----------



## raghad (12 مارس 2010)

لا استطيع التحميل لانه يحمل عندي على ان الفايل
media player cassic


----------



## نزار الباح (15 مارس 2010)

*شكر*

انة تحت التنزيل وبعدما اراة ارد عليك يااخي واححييك


----------



## ة-ة (22 مارس 2010)

الف شكر :77:


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

بصراحة عادي جدا والوان كئيبة.ياحبذا لو تتابع الموضوع


----------



## fethedin (23 مارس 2010)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng/sara (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed bak (24 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشروع


----------



## elreedy50 (1 مايو 2010)

الله ينور عليك

دا ولا الماكس


----------



## rmra (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا كتيييييييييير


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (19 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## صقرالاندلس (19 مايو 2010)

*مول تجارى*

بارك اللة فيك عمل جيد ومفيد ومع الاسف الرابط الثالث لم ينفتح لاسباب فنية وعلى العموم فهو عمل جيد ومفيد وشكرا لجهودكم


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (19 مايو 2010)

ميرسي ليك 
جاري التحميل 
وهقولك راي


----------



## المهندسة ريتاج (19 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله جميل 
بس يمكن لو استخدمت برنامج تاني لاخراج الماتريال هيظهر شغلك اكتر
وربنا معاك ويوفقك


----------



## butterflya (13 مارس 2011)

تسلم ايديك .. ^____^..


----------



## shagrath13 (13 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
التصميم جيد و يبدو الجهد الواضح للوصول للحل المعماري الوظيفي لكن بصراحة ظلمك الإخراج.
هل جربت التعامل مع 3d max 
هو أصعب من أرشيكاد لكن نتائجه قد تصل لمرحلة قريبة جدا من الواقعية .
أرجو أن تتقبل رأيي برحابة صدر فهو للفائدة العامة و شكرا على الجهد المبذول.


----------



## feith (13 مارس 2011)

عمل جميل شكراً


----------



## eng.noor78 (14 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور وجزاك الله خير ووفقك .....................


----------



## محمد غسان محمود (14 مارس 2011)

أخي الكريم المشروع لابأس فيه ولو أن مساحة الأرض صغيرة على مثل هذا المشروع


----------



## ahmed ezeldeen (14 مارس 2011)

تسلم ياذوق علي الشغل الجميل


----------



## asae (18 مارس 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## iraqivisionary (24 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## يونس الدايمي (24 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## Mohammed_x (25 مارس 2011)

جاري التحميل والمشاهده


----------



## مهندس مصعب الجرجري (25 مارس 2011)

بصراحة عملك المعماري جميل وفيه لمسة فنية ويحتاج الى نضاج اكثر اهنيك واقول لك الى الامام


----------



## ahmed558 (13 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر


----------



## OPAIDA (14 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جدا منشوف ومنستفيد الله يعطيك العافية 
وأرجو يا أخوان ان تقبلوني صديق جديد في الموقع


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (14 أبريل 2011)

اين الصور


----------



## كنعان السبعاوي (14 أبريل 2011)

شلونك استاذ مصعب الجرجري


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاكم الله عنا كل خير*​


----------



## م_عبد الرحمن عزيز (11 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووور يا باشا


----------



## sabroumahfoud (18 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك واصل زاد الله من علمه.


----------



## abanoub g (5 مارس 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng.zeky (5 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## islamarchi (6 أغسطس 2012)

merci


----------



## دموع الاحزان (24 سبتمبر 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*


----------

